

Rackspace Cloud Offers Relational Database-as-a-Service through FathomDB (YC 08) - nicklongo
http://www.rackspacecloud.com/blog/2009/12/17/rackspace-cloud-now-offers-relational-database-as-a-service-through-partner-fathomdb/

======
snewe
I thought they were in trouble with the release of Amazon's RDS, but it looks
like they responded. Great work.

------
toisanji
I've seen some of the stuff they are working on, fathomdb has some truly
awesome technology. Can't wait to see what they release next.

------
prbuckley
JSB has been hard at work on this. Well done, this is going to be a great
addition to the Rackspace cloud.

~~~
michellegreer1
I agree. We (Rackspace) have been in touch with Justin quite a bit, and are
very optimistic about what this product can offer our customers and our
community.

------
paulsmith
Anyone else getting a 502 bad gateway through to the actual site?
<http://fathomdb.com/>

~~~
nkohari
Same problem here. That's sort of discouraging. :)

~~~
mstevens
It was working a few minutes ago, seems to have just broken.

------
raffi
Congrats Justin!

